# Security Locks



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

If anyone is looking for extra security locks for their Motorhome, I can highly recommend "Yaxley's" suggestion to buy IMC - Creations products. The habitation door operates internally and externally.

I got together with a friend who also owns a Burstner and purchased these locks for both of us, to save double postage costs. Although the instructions seem a little complicated at first, they are very simple to install. Taking Yaxleys advice we measured several times before approaching the motorhome with a very shaky drill. 
My habitation door was different to my mates as he has a different layout and I have a cassette type fly screen. Even so the job was relatively easy.

I found dealing with IMC - Creations, James Naudet, much easier if I used French. No I am not able to speak the language, so I used www.freetranslation.com to translate both ways. His service was very good indeed and we received the locks together with extra parts required, at no extra cost.

I hope you may find this useful and if you need any further information please let me know.

IMC - Creations can be found at http://www.imc-creations.fr/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why bother when the plastic window catches are the weak point on any motorhome??


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Why bother when the plastic window catches are the weak point on any motorhome??


Exactly Andy.

When my door lock jammed the AA gained access through the window, without breaking anything  :lol:

And no I will not publish how :wink:

Geoff


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Mrplodd said:


> Why bother when the plastic window catches are the weak point on any motorhome??


Because it encourages the impression that my motorhome is better secured than others..........my guess is that the scroats are more likely to break into one which isn't bristling with obvious additional security equipment.


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Barts
I have a nexxo 660, can you post some pictures of the fitted locks so I can see what they look like fitted to the nexxo.

Alan


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Why bother when the plastic window catches are the weak point on any motorhome??


No different than saying why lock doors at home when glass in windows is easily broken.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No it's NOT the same as not locking your windows at home. Domestic windows are secured with metal locks and handles and it's not possible to break them without breaking the two panes of glass first!

MH windows are secured with weak plastic catch's that take very little effort to break. Also the windows themselves are acrylic which is nowhere near as strong as the glass in a domestic window. 

Those are the reasons that I don't bother with additional security other than fitting a safe which I consider to be essential. After many years of dealing with thieves the overriding conclusion I came to was that they rarely plan anything, they are simply opportunistic, if the mood takes them they will break into the nearest house etc. They are more smash and grab merchants and are rarely in a house more than 3 minutes. THATS why I fit a safe because they are not going to waste any time trying to get into it for the simple reason it takes them too long.

It is possible that if you fit extra locks your vehicle is less appealing to a potential thief, but only if there are a number of MH's in close proximity and the scroats have a choice of vehicles to break into, it is likewise possible that by fitting said locks your are indicating that there is something out of the ordinary inside and it's worth nicking.

Never lose sight of the fact that the fear of crime is vastly greater that the likelihood of it actually happening to you!! 

So stop worrying and get on with enjoying your travels!! That's what I do.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No it's NOT the same as not locking your windows/doors at home. Domestic windows are secured with metal locks and handles and it's not possible to break them without breaking the two panes of glass first!
Besides there are locks fitted to MH habitation doors by the manufacturers.

MH windows are secured with weak plastic catch's that take very little effort to break. Also the windows themselves are acrylic which is nowhere near as strong as the glass in a domestic window.

Those are the reasons that I don't bother with additional security other than fitting a safe which I consider to be essential. After many years of dealing with thieves the overriding conclusion I came to was that they rarely plan anything, they are simply opportunistic, if the mood takes them they will break into the nearest house etc. They are more smash and grab merchants and are rarely in a house more than 3 minutes. THATS why I fit a safe because they are not going to waste any time trying to get into it for the simple reason it takes them too long.

It is possible that if you fit extra locks your vehicle is less appealing to a potential thief, but only if there are a number of MH's in close proximity and the scroats have a choice of vehicles to break into, it is likewise possible that by fitting said locks your are indicating that there is something out of the ordinary inside and it's worth nicking.

Never lose sight of the fact that the fear of crime is vastly greater that the likelihood of it actually happening to you!!

So stop worrying and get on with enjoying your travels!! That's what I do.[/quote]


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Nevertheless, it has been proven that thieves will pick the easiest target, so making your property slightly more difficult to enter than the next one does ensure that you are less likey to be targeted. That is not much consolation for your neighbour, but surely we all have a responsibility to at least make an effort?


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I too have one of the IMC lock on my habitation door and I feel more secure at night with it there.
I also have an alarm and also a safe.
I cannot agree entirely with Mrplodd.
Yes we know that the windows can be forced quite easily.
If you are away from the van during the daytime and depending on how remote or hidden from view the van is then a determined thief will gain entry, setting off the alarm and will grab what he can and scarper. He won't get much in my van unless he stays for an hour and takes out the safe and half the floor.
However at night I now know that any intruder won't get in my habitation door and yes he could try a window and force it without waking me but with flyscreens and curtains to deal with not to mention other obstacles I can't see him clambering in a window without some noise...... unless of course he uses the dreaded gas :roll: 
In any case my keys, wallet and mobile phone are in a locker over my head and he would have to crawl over the two of us in the bed to get to them.
I am looking at ways of making the cab doors more secure for night time.
Ian


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

I posted this just to let anyone who wants to fit extra locks to their motorhome and cannot fit Thule/Milenco/Fiamma etc due to space restrictions, that there is a very creditable alternative in Imc-Creations. I did a lot of research and eventually had a good endorsement from Yaxley who had already fitted them.

Alan has asked me to supply some photo's of them fitted which I have done, so those of you that have other locks already fitted, please bear with us.

I have fitted the Habitation door with one that locks from inside as well as outside, two to the locker door and one on the gas door. I ordered;
1 Set de 3 Référence 1585 à 228.50 EUR
1 Coffre Référence 1584 à 69.50 EUR 
Delivery 25 EUR
Asked for 10 off 4 mm spacers(3 per locker doors as they protrude by about 15 mm) and 6 longer bolts, which was supplied at no extra cost.

If you need any further help, please ask.

Barry


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Cab locks*

In response to Yaxley, our Burstner is on a Fiat Ducato chassis and have fitted the Heosafe cab locks which are very easy to fit.
Barry


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Security*

I believe this type of lock is viable in restricting access to the garage which can become your most secure area. If they cannot get through the door/doors they cannot access this area,therefore,anything of value including the safe should be stored in this area.

The living area is best protected by Heat sensors and very a loud alarm/blaster, nobody hangs around when serious attention by anyone could bring the Police/attention.

Any form of protection is better than nothing and the more the better if that suits you and gives confidence the easy target is always the one targeted if there is a choice, why break down a locked door if your neighbours is open.

Of course all is not necessary if you park with brain engaged.
:wink: :wink:


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I fitted 4 of these locks early this year, I personally feel that they will deter the low life that would see the lock and decide to look else where, 

When locked it is obvious from the outside without being that near, but should they take a closer look they will see a substantial lock that would be difficult to force easily, 

Yes they could force the windows but the proximity alarm would go off plus the windows are much higher of the ground than the doors so wouldn't be the thief first choice IMO,

What I do know is the existing door locks both on the hab and passenger front door didn't inspire me with confidence, again IMO,
I consider the IMC locks redress this situation and is money well spent for my piece of mind,


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

I have looked at the video on Utube about fitting these, and am I wrong or are they a cabinet push lock in a aluminium case, if so wants stoping anybody with a screwdriver and hammer just whacking the end and pushing the outer case back, are there CE numbers on the locks are they tested, how did you research them, I have been a locksmith for nearly 40 years and the product looks good but is it only looks

Paul


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Paul

I researched the locks and spoke to someone I know at Camlock, who supply the barrel locks to IMC Creations, and he confirmed that their locks were of good quality.

As we all know the locks fitted are only a deterrent because at the end of the day if someone is determined to get in, they could use any tool to smash their way if they so desired.

I am happy with these locks and would still recommend them and there were no other alternatives that would fit my habitation door that would work from inside and outside, given the internal space restrictions.

Barry


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

The actual locks are Camlocks with a harden locking pin,

http://www.imc-creations.fr/Verrou-Cellule

But to be honest having done 50 years in the motor trade 8O 
Their are not many locks can take the onslaught of hammer and screwdriver for very long by a determined scum bag,

but I put it to you that even though they seemed to have limited intelligent! even they would look at the lock and probably find a easier target, I live in hope, what can I tell you.

The main reason for my purchase is the deterrent value, they look and feel substantial, and when locked it obvious that they are locked,

I think it's a shame that there isn't a UK company that stocks these locks, A opportunity missed IMO, :lol:


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

I have looked at stocking the locks and prefer the Heosafe and Abus range as they are flat on the outside, but if its impossible to fit a lock in the door they are a good idea, I am not a lover of radial pin type cylinders as they are easy to pick, but as a second line of security they are good, did you speak to Cam Lock in Belgium as thats where the cylinders are made.

Paul


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

If you want to see how quick and easy it is to get into your windows on a MH then watch the video on this guys page.

http://www.chrisgoffdesign.co.uk/


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Misleading website; why does it show the Seitz catches with button when they do not seem to be vulnerable?


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

bigcats30 said:


> If you want to see how quick and easy it is to get into your windows on a MH then watch the video on this guys page.
> 
> http://www.chrisgoffdesign.co.uk/


Thats brillent


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

WildThingsKev said:


> Misleading website; why does it show the Seitz catches with button when they do not seem to be vulnerable?


You mean the plastic locks?? the ones that just need pushing harder.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I rest my case, extra door locks are a waste of time.

STOP worrying about the highly unlikely chances of your MH being broken into (especially at night) and get on with simply enjoying life with a MH. 

Having spent years dealing with all sorts of crime I have not fitted any extra locks as I simply cannot see the value in them.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

> "WildThingsKev" Misleading website; why does it show the Seitz catches with button when they do not seem to be vulnerable?





> "bigcats30" You mean the plastic locks?? the ones that just need pushing harder.


OK I retract that. I've tried our Seitz window locks (with the button) and I can force it with an outstretched little finger.

Kev


----------

